# I've never wanted to buy tools more...



## JohnnyV (Jul 19, 2003)

Found this at redvsblue.com, don't know who or what its for, but I want to buy some tools 


http://stream.qtv.apple.com/qtv/videoc/http/benn001/benn001_http_300_ref.mov


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 19, 2003)

wow


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 19, 2003)

Bah! Those tools are the worst!


----------



## phatcactus (Jul 19, 2003)

What tools?


----------



## monktus (Jul 20, 2003)

Saw this on MTV-whatever the other week, seems like more nasty 4 to the floor chart house nonsense. Dull dull dull. At lease they knew what they were doing with the video..."So what shall we do...I know!". It sells after all 

Speaking of tools, I bought a drill a few weeks back. It was from a big B&Q, all their tools are in a big section called "The Tool Corral". Hee.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 20, 2003)

That's sick...


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

Why do you suddenly want to buy tools after that, it's not like the girls come with them.  The problem with sex appeal in advertising.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 26, 2003)

It's really sick... Made me want to puke after watching it


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

Those girls have really messed up voices...

The first girl is really brave by the way. If I had my fingers that close to the nail while using a hammer, no matter how weakly I hit the nail, I'd never dare to look away...


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 27, 2003)

That thing it is not an ad or a random video creation... It is a music video of Benny Benassi - Satisfaction.

dlloyd why exactly that thing made you puke? It was like Baywatch plus techno music  Or dare I say that Baywatch was even more hardcore?


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 27, 2003)

You know why they have "messed up voices"? They dubbed one of the Mac computer voices over them. With plenty of spaces to make to rhythm come out right.
If you notice that first girl, when to camera goes wide, she doesn't hit the nail. She is hitting on the outside, well away from her fingers


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 27, 2003)

Hulkaros:
I'm not sure. I think it is because I am young, and that seems pretty close to porn. Also, I use most of those tools pretty much every week, so to have those women who obviously don't have any idea how to use them, is, well... _blasphemes_


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 27, 2003)

> I use most of those tools pretty much every week,



What do you do, where you would use most of the tools in that video


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

Believe me, if that were porn, the girls would have the tools ins...

Okay, I'm not going there.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *What do you do, where you would use most of the tools in that video *


My family is building a log house.


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

Good luck with that, Lincoln!


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 27, 2003)

dlloyd you should see if any of those ladies are free on the weekends to help with the log cabin


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 27, 2003)

_Help?_ *outraged*
As far as I can tell, most of those 'ladies' haven't the faintest clue how to use those tools. They would be a liability


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 30, 2003)

I've never seen a 13 year old male that was so different from how I was.  

C'mon guy when I was 13 I'd have fainted from bliss if I'd managed to find something like this...


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

Poor you 
I'd much rather be with my best friend (who is actually a girl, as it turns out) than watch that stuff. And no, not wearing a skimpy swimsuit.
She is the only girl I know who doesn't wear a bikini. That should give you an idea of how we are


----------



## chevy (Aug 1, 2003)

blind ???


----------



## phatcactus (Aug 1, 2003)

Amish?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh urgh, I give up


----------



## Arden (Aug 1, 2003)

I think the first time I looked at porn online was when I was 13...


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 1, 2003)

I looked at it years ago, purely on accident. I got/get a whole lot of spam and when I was 8, I didn't understand what it was. I clicked on a link and...
Never again. I'm careful not to click on links anymore


----------

